# Cyclops XRF bulb



## sandanbob (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi- I have a Cyclops XRF light with two battery packs and charger. Oh, and the holster, though I have never used it. The bulb has died.

The only source I have found for the bulbs is the company itself, and the are $7 each, and $7 shipping. The "good" thing is that the shipping is the same if I order one or five, but with as little use as this got before the bulb died, I am wondering if there is an LED drop in that would work. I am putting this in the incandescent section, because that is what the light is starting at, but I would like it to end as an LED.

Do any of the members here know which (if any) LED drop-ins would would work with this light? Or, failing that, a less expensive source for the bulbs?

Thank you for your time!

Bob


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 19, 2012)

Tell us about the bulbs.

Voltage of the battery?
Capacity and runtime will hint at current draw.
Socket?


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi- thanks for the reply. Here is a link to the model:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cyclops-xrf-xenon-rechargeable-flashlight.aspx?a=429511

This thread discusses the battery packs:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?287042-Could-use-a-hand-with-unkown-Cyclops-model...

I don't know what the socket is- would taking some measurements help? Of the bulb or the reflector assembly?

The bulb has not markings on it, but we know it's xenon.

Does this help?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 19, 2012)

We're getting there. Does the bulb look like a glass bulb in a little metal can, with a metal nub on the end of the can opposite the bulb? If so, you're looking for a common PIR 6v-rated bulb to run on your 4.8v battery pack. The hotwire nuts can help further.

Did I guess right, though? A picture of the bulb would help. Use the 'Macro' setting on your camera or camera phone.

With a stated 1.5 hour runtime and 2400 mAh 4/5subC cells, we are guessing 1.6 amp current draw, or 7.68 watts or so.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 19, 2012)

I would say that your description is correct- here is a photo of the bulb and reflector assembly (is that the correct term?)

Hm... I see how to link an online photo. How do I add a photo from my computer?


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a photo, but can't find the "manage attachments" button mentioned in the FAQ.

Edit- the FAQ appears to be old, as the directions to create an album and upload photos doesn't seem to match the current CP.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 19, 2012)

Go to www.imgur.com]imgur.com and upload the picture. Then come back here and use an the 'image' icon ([/FONT]little framed picture of a tree) above where posts are written. Or use the bbcode 

```
[img]picture.jpg[/img]
```
 tag


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for the directions. 







This is the link that website gave me, so let's see how it works.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 20, 2012)

Any PIR bulb that takes 4.8v (Rated 6v) will light in this light. That looks EXACTLY like my "Maglite Mag-Num Xenon Star 4 cell bulb" I got from Lowe's for $3. This mag lite bulb may not be as bright as the previous one. You might take this to the hotwire nuts and ask about a decent bulb (6v rated 4.8v actual) for this light. Or blow $3 in a hardware store and try the mag bulb.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you again for your help. What does "PIR" stand for? I am willing to try the Maglite bulb, and probably will the next time I am in Lowes. Who/what are the hotwire nuts? Is it likely that there is an LED option? Though, if I can get $3 bulbs locally, that is better than $14 to order one from the company.

edit:
I recalled that I had a Mag 4-D light that wasn't being used, and the bulb from there fit in the Cyclops, so it is currently available for use. I will pick up at least one more, perhaps two in order to have a spare.

Thank you again!

Bob


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 20, 2012)

sandanbob said:


> Thank you again for your help. What does "PIR" stand for? I am willing to try the Maglite bulb, and probably will the next time I am in Lowes. Who/what are the hotwire nuts? Is it likely that there is an LED option? Though, if I can get $3 bulbs locally, that is better than $14 to order one from the company.
> 
> edit:
> I recalled that I had a Mag 4-D light that wasn't being used, and the bulb from there fit in the Cyclops, so it is currently available for use. I will pick up at least one more, perhaps two in order to have a spare.
> ...



Uh oh! I gave you the wrong name. "PIR" is apparently a screw-base bulb. The ones you want are the most common flashlight bulb, though. I can't remember what they are called.

Hotwire nuts are people who modify incandescent flashlights to higher-voltage batteries and higher-output bulbs. Imagine a 4D mag lite that puts out 2000 lumens? It's done with 12 NiMH AAs in series, a 12v bulb overdriven to 14.4v, and a metal reflector (To avoid melting).

Try the mag 4-D bulb and compare the brightness. If it's like normal, then your search is done. If not, the incandescent flashlight people explore filament bulbs and can tell you lots more.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 20, 2012)

Howdy. While it's been long enough since I had been able to use the XRF, I did a comparison tonight of it with the Mag Krypton bulb and the following flashlight with an Ultrafire 18650 3000mAh/3.7V protected cell by shining them both on the tree line closest to my house. They appeared to be similar in their brightness, though the Krypton bulb had some yellow, where the Cree Q5 was whiter. So, I am very happy to be able to use the XRF, though with LED lights available, I am not sure how much it will get used now.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...atile-flashlight-cr123a-18650-18500-aaa-17401


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's a funny story- it came to me that I thought the Mag light had a spare bulb in the tail cap, so I checked. And, it did- only, it's not the same as the one that was in the light originally. It has a larger bulb- so, while it fits the Maglite, it would NOT have fit in the XRF. Odd.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 21, 2012)

sandanbob said:


> Howdy. While it's been long enough since I had been able to use the XRF, I did a comparison tonight of it with the Mag Krypton bulb and the following flashlight with an Ultrafire 18650 3000mAh/3.7V protected cell by shining them both on the tree line closest to my house. They appeared to be similar in their brightness, though the Krypton bulb had some yellow, where the Cree Q5 was whiter. So, I am very happy to be able to use the XRF, though with LED lights available, I am not sure how much it will get used now.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...atile-flashlight-cr123a-18650-18500-aaa-17401



There are Mag Lite upgrades that turn 4-cell mag lite incandescent models into LED. The bulb "should" pop into your Cycloops, but I can't promise it. Also, the beam pattern will change, and I don't know how much.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 21, 2012)

I came across some of the LED upgrades for the Mag-Lite, from Terralux. They seem to run from around $12 to $55, depending on the option. The $12 range is something I am definitely considering. I won't try to squeeze that spare bulb into the XRF, at least not unless it's an emergency. But, if I can pick up some spares that fit, I will.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 21, 2012)

sandanbob said:


> I came across some of the LED upgrades for the Mag-Lite, from Terralux. They seem to run from around $12 to $55, depending on the option. The $12 range is something I am definitely considering. I won't try to squeeze that spare bulb into the XRF, at least not unless it's an emergency. But, if I can pick up some spares that fit, I will.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.



The cheap mag lite upgrades are pretty dim. I have seen a 4-6 cell mag lite LED upgrade in the local Wal Mart on sale for $15. It's the old SSC LED, but those are of decent output and snow-white tint.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 22, 2012)

I have also found some Dorcy LED replacements that are inexpensive. I may order a couple of those. So many options that I wasn't aware of- it's both a blessing and a curse! Not that I am complaining, however. Over time, I will learn more, and I suspect I will make upgrades in some areas, and stick with the basics in others. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Weasel252 (Sep 16, 2012)

sandanbob said:


> I have also found some Dorcy LED replacements that are inexpensive. I may order a couple of those. So many options that I wasn't aware of- it's both a blessing and a curse! Not that I am complaining, however. Over time, I will learn more, and I suspect I will make upgrades in some areas, and stick with the basics in others. Have a great Sunday!



Bob, 

Did you ever order any of these DORCY replacements? if so, which bulb fit? 

Chris


----------



## Admiralgrey (Sep 18, 2012)

For a brighter, white and longer life halogen bulb try Radioshack's HPR50 available for 2.50$


For further information on potted bulbs:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-In-Bulb-Testing-UPDATE&p=2298024#post2298024


edit: I just measured one at 10.1mm wide and a maglite whitestar bulbs at 10.8mm so the HPR50 may not fit.


----------

